# Kann man Eclipse dazu bringen autom. ein ; zu machen?



## MPW (27. Feb 2006)

Moin,

kann man Eclipse automatisch dazu bringen ein Semikolon am Ende der Zeile zu setzen, ausser wenn sie schluesselwoerter wie if oder while oder so enthaelt?
Faende ich ganz praktisch, da die Klammern ja auch automatisch gesetzt werden, aber man muss jedesmal erstmal mit end ans Ende der Zeile und dann eines machen, finde ich ein bisschen laestig...


----------



## lin (27. Feb 2006)

joa kannste einstellen, aber leider hab ich grad kein eclipse zu Hand und kann nachschauen wo...  ... aber irgendwo unter den preferences findest du dat... 
setzt dann einfach das Semikolon "automatisch" an die richtige Stelle...


----------



## AlArenal (27. Feb 2006)

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Typing


----------



## MPW (27. Feb 2006)

danke, bis auf das es nicht funktioniert war der Tipp schonmal ganz gut;-)

Muss man da irgendwas spezielles tun oder so? Der tut naemlich garnix.....trotz aktivierter Option.

Beispiel:


```
System.out.println(" //") wird ergaenzt, aber nicht ;
```

edit: punkt zwischen out und println   peinlich


----------



## byte (27. Feb 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Faende ich ganz praktisch, da die Klammern ja auch automatisch gesetzt werden, aber man muss jedesmal erstmal mit end ans Ende der Zeile und dann eines machen, finde ich ein bisschen laestig...



Drück mal Enter, wenn Du Dich z.B. noch in der Klammer eines Methodenaufrufs oder dergleichen befindest. Dann springt er automatisch ans Ende des Line und Du kannst bequem das Semikolon eintippen ohne auf Ende drücken zu müssen.


----------



## MPW (28. Feb 2006)

ach, hab inzwischen auch rausgefunden, dass man direkt Semikolon druecken kann.

Aber was ich ja eigentlich wollte, ist, dass er das ganz und gar automatisch macht.


----------

